# SSD zeigt zu wenig freien Speicherplatz



## LTB (4. März 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe gestern Abend folgendes bei mir entdeckt.
Ich gehe in den Windows Explorer (nein nicht den fürs Internet) und dort dann auf Computer.
Da sehe ich ja alle Laufwerke, und entdecke das meine SSD (SSD Crucial MX100 512GB)  angeblich nur noch rund 57GB von 476GB frei hat.
Daraufhin rechtsklick auf die SSD und Eigenschaften, aber auch hier das Selbe Bild.
Also Doppelklick und die Ordner alle markiert und mit rechtklick die Eigenschaften geprüft.
Alle Ordner belegen angeblich rund 175GB. Daraufhin bin ich alle Ordner mal einzeln durchgegangen und habe deren Größe gecheckt. Die 175GB passen.
Die größten Brocken die ich Installiert habe sind: Titanfall (56GB), BF4 (58GB), Windows7 (20GB), Skyrim, FC: Blood Dragon, Dragon Age I, 
Das müsste soweit alles passen.

Rest vom System steht in der Signatur.

Wo sind bitte meine freien Kapazitäten geblieben? Ich habe noch keine Tools oder ähnliche Sachen genutzt um dem Problem auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
Falls es solche Tools gibt dann werde ich das heute Abend nach Feierabend mal testen.

Hat jmd. eine Idee?


----------



## longtom (4. März 2015)

Systemwiederherstellung schon mal überprüft ?  Da gehen einige Gigabyte drauf ,bei mir warens auch mal an die 400GB .


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2015)

Schau mal was CCleaner an Speicher frei bekommt:
https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download/portable
(Portable brauchst keine installation)


----------



## Soulsnap (4. März 2015)

Mach mal Rechtsklick auf die Platte ---> Eigenschaften ---> Bereinigen. 
Vielleicht ne Menge "Datenmüll" 
Ansonsten mal die Hyberfile.sys löschen 

Hiermit kannst du dir anzeigen lassen was auf der Platte alles Platz beansprucht und wieviel. Auch Dateien die du so nicht siehst: TreeSize Free Portable - Download - CHIP


----------



## Cinnayum (4. März 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ansonsten mal die Hyberfile.sys löschen



Die ist a) schreibgeschützt als Systemdatei und wird b) ohnehin wieder neu angelegt, falls sie fehlt und zwar genau in der Größe des vorhandenen Arbeitsspeichers.

Systemwiederherstellung sollte man auf ca. 10-15% des Datenträgers, oder aber 20GB begrenzen. Damit kann man idR 2-3 Monate an Installationen rückgängig machen.

Rechtsklick auf die Festplatte und "Datenträger bereinigen" auswählen. Dann, nach der Suche, den neuen Button, der die Service Pack / Win 8.1 Update Dateien auch freischaufelt anklicken. Das sind meistens auch nochmal 10-20GB. Aber ob sich tatsächlich dort deine fehlenden Kapazitäten verstecken, weiß man auch nicht.


----------



## Soulsnap (4. März 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die ist a) schreibgeschützt als Systemdatei und wird b) ohnehin wieder neu angelegt, falls sie fehlt und zwar genau in der Größe des vorhandenen Arbeitsspeichers.



Ich rede nicht von der pagefile.sys, welche die Auslagerungsdatei darstellt (Die Grösse kann man einstellen, sie sogar komplett deaktivieren @stock beträgt sie genau die Grösse des verbauten Arbeitsspeichers)

Die Hyberfile.sys ist die Datei für den Ruhezustand, diese lässt sich wie folgt deaktivieren/löschen:

Start--->cmd--->rechtsklick--->als Administrator ausführen---> "powercfg -h off" eingeben und schon ist sie deaktiviert.


----------



## LTB (4. März 2015)

Alles klar.
Ich werde die ganzen Sachen der Reihe nach mal testen heute Abend.
Was ich halt merkwürdig finde ist, dass es mit der 128GB SSD keine "Probleme" solcher Art gab, da war die Größe der Ordner auch in etwa die Belegung der Festplatte.
Mit der neuen 512GB habe ich natürlich Windoof7 wieder neu aufgespielt, evtl sind hier die Systemeinstellung außer "Rand und Band" geraten^^

Vielen Dank bis hier hin  , ich werde dann berichten!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. März 2015)

Erkennt Windows die SSD denn auch als SSD? Kann auch sein dass Trim festhängt. Ansonsten wohl die Systemwiederherstellung.


----------



## LTB (4. März 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Erkennt Windows die SSD denn auch als SSD? Kann auch sein dass Trim festhängt. Ansonsten wohl die Systemwiederherstellung.



Hmm gute Frage. Muss ich gucken. Wer oder was ist Trim?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. März 2015)

Grob ausgedrückt: mit trim sagt Windows der SSD dass sie die gelöschten Daten auch wirklich löschen darf.


----------



## LTB (4. März 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Grob ausgedrückt: mit trim sagt Windows der SSD dass sie die gelöschten Daten auch wirklich löschen darf.



Die Daten die ich lösche (papierkorb->leeren) oder auch Daten die sich Windows als update zieht und dann wieder löscht?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. März 2015)

Alles. Aber Windows 7 erkennt SSDs eigentlich ohne weiteres.


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2015)

Windows 7 deaktiviert kein Defrag oder TRIM bei einer SSD.


----------



## LTB (4. März 2015)

So Jungs und Mädels.
Hat alles Funktioniert.
Die normale Bereinigung hat rund 10GB gebracht und die Systemdatei bereinigung rund 290 GB 

Danke!


----------

